# Elevation click adjustment



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok, here is question, lets say I have a gun zeroed in a 100 yards. I have a scope on it with a just a standard crosshair reticle. I made some reloads, took them out, chrony'ed them and they were 3000 ft/sec. I'm just making figures up just to let you know. Ok, so I put all my information into a ballistic program (ballistic coef, velocity, scope height above bore, etc) and figure out that my bullet drops 110 inches at 500 yards. My question is, is how do I figure out how many clicks of elevation I need to do to hold right on my target. Lets say just standard 1/4" moa clicks on my scope. Whats the math I need to do to figure this out?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ok, for a scope with 1/4" clicks, 1 click =

1/4" @ 100 yards
1/2" @ 200 yards
3/4" @ 300 yards
1" @ 400
1 1/4" @ 500

and so on.

So if you need 110 inches at 500 yards, 110/1.25=88

*88 clicks*

PS/ You ain't Invector in disguise are you? :-? 

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> PS/ You ain't Invector in disguise are you? :-?
> 
> huntin1


No Invector/Maxpower would go 234 up and 88 right!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Tgoldade, how are things going.

Everything everyone is telling you is correct, but you may remember that I like to work with inches. Clicks are often used by snipers because they may need to shoot someone in the dark. In that case click away, but inches are easily converted to clicks by whatever your scope indicates. ¼ inch clicks 4X times inches = number of clicks needed.
For inches divide your drop by your yardage. 110 inches drop and your 500 yards so divide by five for an answer of 22 inches drop. If you need clicks multiply by 4 and you get 88 clicks just like hunt1 indicated. I think in daylight hunting conditions number of inches is a lot faster. While the guy is counting clicks I will be walking to my downed deer. 
Most ¼ inch scopes have 15 inches in one revolution. My Nikon has 12. So with my Leopold it is one quick revolution plus seven inches, and with my Nikon I make two quick revolutions and back two inches. Do whatever is fastest for you. With my 223 I simply put a piece of white tape on the turret and mark the yardages. That is very fast, if you don't plan on shooting past 600 yards.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I'm doing well Plainsman, I remember you explaining this to me when I worked out and NPWRC but I couldn't remember exactly how to do it. I knew it was really easy and I was going to make it more difficult for myself so I figured I would just ask. I finally graduate in may so I'm pretty excited about that. I suppose you retired then? Was it just a few months ago? Anyways, thanks for the imput, should help.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> While the guy is counting clicks I will be walking to my downed deer.


That's only if you hit it. You've been having trouble lately, remember? If you put on 22 inches you'd hit 3 feet high, or was it low, anyway, while you were trying to figure out what happened, I'd dial in my "clicks" and nail the sucker. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The only problem is with my 308. My 300 is dead on this spring. I don't know Hogdgon brags about extreme powders, but I have much less velocity variation with R22 in my 300 Win. 
Of course, the 308 I have no problem getting on target. I just have to remember with today's temperature to add a click per 200 yards. Warm day no extra clicks. Kind of ticks me off though. 
:sniper: :******: :sniper: :******: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :******: :******: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :******:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That or you could quit shooting that Norsk crap! :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now don't go knock dat der good norsky stuff. Yiiist remember where luuuuuuutafisk comes from.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah I do and that is just another reason to boycott Norsk crap!" :lol: :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Yeah I do and that is just another reason to boycott Norsk crap!" :lol: :beer:


Oh come on now, luuuuutefisk is good...............................if you are really, really, rreeaallyy drunk. 

:lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

A lot of things are good when you are really, really, reeeaaaallly drunk! Then you wake up the next morning and think, "WTF is that!" :lol:

uuummmm, thats what I've heard anyway.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah uh-huh, and sometimes you try to sneak out without saying anything at all.  8)

Not that I would know anything about that.   :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## ba_50 (Oct 11, 2006)

One thing you need is accurate click adjustments. You should try the box square test to see if you can return to your original zero (repeatability).


----------

